# Location...



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

For those of you who know my location, please do not go spreading it around... PM me if you need to talk to
me about things that include my location.

~Please~


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Um okay. Although you did post it publicly before. Make sure you edit all those old posts.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

All your doing now is drawing attention to the fact that it was mentioned. I'd suggest you PM the people involved instead of announcing it. (just a friendly suggestion)


----------

